# [S] Sata Controller - Asus Maximus Extreme



## soyus3 (28. Juli 2012)

Hallo Leute, 

ich habe mir vor ein paar Jahren das Asus Maximus Extreme zugelegt. Da die Sataports bescheiden liegen und es "nur" Sata II beinhaltet wollte ich mir einen zusätzlichen Controller holen. 

Mir hätte der von Asus richtig gut gefallen [ ASUS U3S6 ], nur leider steht mein Board nicht auf der unterstützen Liste und per Email haben sie es mir auch nochmals bestätigt dass es nicht gehen wird. 


Nun ich möchte sofern es möglich ist: 

USB 3 dran, Sata III ( wenn möglich 2 Ports oder mehr ) allerdings unter 50€. 

Jetzt frage ich mich, kann ich einfach einen x-beliebigen nehmen oder kann es da auch zu Kompatibilitätsprobs kommen?

Gesehen hätte ich den von MSI [ Star USB 3 /SATA 6Gb/s  PCI Express Karte  ]



kann mir einer helfen? Danke


----------



## soyus3 (28. Juli 2012)

keiner ne idee?


----------



## ich111 (28. Juli 2012)

Ich kann dir bloß sagen, dass Sata 3 Zusatzcontroller kaum schneller als die nativen Sata 2 Ports sind, zudem ist bei diesen ein kleinerer "Ping"


----------

